# Can you type this person?



## Raiza1990 (Mar 30, 2017)

I am having a really diffcult time trying to type a deceased relative. maybe you can help?

This person came from a poor background and had to migrate to a richer part of the country when he was a teen. He hated his new city and was often discriminated against by the locals, fact that he never forgot or forgave.

He was not very good at making friends and died without any. He could entertain people for a certain amount of time, but had trouble maintaining long relationships with people. He had 7 kids with different women.

He was easily offended and always tried to impose his opinion on people. To convince him he was wrong was almost impossible. If you disagreed with him, you was the biggest idiot to ever come to the Earth. People were afraid to disagree with him.

His dream was being an actor, but (im my opinion) he was not very good. During a certain period of his life, he made good money, but did not saved any for his old age, and didn't invest in anything.

He used to make inappropriate jokes (like telling racist jokes to black people), and often complained that because of political correctness one couldn't say anything anymore.

He was morally conservative, he used to think that men and women had different roles, he hated gay people and often complained about immorality on tv shows.

He complained a lot about incompetence in other people.

He was not keen on following important laws (like using a security belt, or only crossing the street when the cars stoped).

He had poor hygiene (wasn't keen on showering, had bad breath, his glasses were always dirty).

He had many different jobs. He was an actor, playwriter, theater director, manager at a company, soldier.

He loved sports, was nationalist and a supporter of communism. He hated rich people, and for him, they were all the same.

He did not do anything at home, like cooking, repairing things, etc. But often complained about the food if someone cooked for him.

He was against spanking kids, but had an overall agressive worldview. In other words, was not against generally using violence to solve problems.

He had a collectivist worldview. He believed that a polititian who had never had to experience famine would never pririotize combating hunger in his program.

He used to call his kids to complain they didn't come visit him. many time it was not possible to reune all his 7 kids and than he would say "maybe on my funeral you all will come".

He used to write poetry and participate on competitions. If he didn't win, he always though it was unfair. One time, a young pretty lady won the contest, he said then that she surely had slept with someone to win.

He smoked a lot, and never wanted to go to the doctor. he would simply buy medications and self medicate.

Once retired, he would stay all day in front of the tv watching sports or crime series, or taking naps.

He was a cultured man. considering he grew up before the internet, he knew a lot of stuff and had many books at home.

He was physically affectionate and had no problems telling his kids he loved them. he also really enjoyed having grandkids.

He was very envious of successful people and most famous people on his mind were undeserving of their fame.

If he didn't liked something (let´s say a singer), and you like it, you was an idiot.

He had no problems starting quarrels because of this kind of thing and he didn't cared who was watching.

Once, he had to stay with his wife at a friend's home, because of a problem selling his home, he started quarrels there with his wife, without any shame.

If you said to him he was treating someone unfairly, he would get angry at you.

He used to say that in a dispute, he would always take the side of his kids, no matter if they were right or wrong.

What Sociotype could have this person being?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## d a o (Nov 14, 2016)

EIE perhaps. Seems beta.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

@Raiza1990 I am not surprised that you had difficulty determining type. If I may, could you verify the following: Would you say it would be a fair assessment to make that he spent the majority of his own life in his own Individuality, rather than being an active participant in society?


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

an unhealthy LIE, perhaps?


----------



## Raiza1990 (Mar 30, 2017)

Wouldn't a EIE have better people skills?


----------



## Raiza1990 (Mar 30, 2017)

DavidH said:


> @Raiza1990 I am not surprised that you had difficulty determining type. If I may, could you verify the following: Would you say it would be a fair assessment to make that he spent the majority of his own life in his own Individuality, rather than being an active participant in society?


Difficult to say. In the last years of his life he was most at home, didn't wanted to go anywhere, but i remember that when i was little he could be called outgoing. Active participant in society... hmmm... he worked once in a theather project at a slum. he also trained his son's soccer team for some time.


----------



## Raiza1990 (Mar 30, 2017)

Kizuna said:


> an unhealthy LIE, perhaps?


Wouldn't an LIE be more interested in investing his money? and be more interested in business in general? My relative hated his manager job at a firm.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Raiza1990 said:


> Difficult to say. In the last years of his life he was most at home, didn't wanted to go anywhere, but i remember that when i was little he could be called outgoing. Active participant in society... hmmm... he worked once in a theather project at a slum. he also trained his son's soccer team for some time.


So you knew him, just don't remember him well?


----------



## Raiza1990 (Mar 30, 2017)

DavidH said:


> So you knew him, just don't remember him well?


I remember him well, it is just difficult to type him because, to me, he was so contradictory. Like He would impose his will on his family, but had no energy to pursue his goals.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Seems like LSE spending too much time in Ignoring Function


----------



## Fat Girl Ink (Apr 23, 2018)

DavidH said:


> Seems like LSE spending too much time in Ignoring Function


Yes. This person sounds very much like ESTj, LSE. Ni problems define this person, along with the Fi entertainment. Definitely not EIE. A 20's-40's picture of this person would help a lot.


----------



## thehotelambush (Apr 26, 2018)

Definitely sounds like some Se-valuing extrovert (less likely LIE). Aggression, holding onto one's views (low Ne) etc., low priority Si (environment and cleanliness, getting along peaceably). If I had to guess I would say SLE due to the difficulty making relationships and low Ne. The acting dream could be interpreted as mobilizing Fe. EIE or SEE might be possible though.


----------



## Raiza1990 (Mar 30, 2017)

thehotelambush said:


> Definitely sounds like some Se-valuing extrovert (less likely LIE). Aggression, holding onto one's views (low Ne) etc., low priority Si (environment and cleanliness, getting along peaceably). If I had to guess I would say SLE due to the difficulty making relationships and low Ne. The acting dream could be interpreted as mobilizing Fe. EIE or SEE might be possible though.


Could this person had been an ILE?
He's Se wasn't that good. He did not had stamina who pursue his goals.


----------

